# This is impossible



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I need to cut the hair on Pippers front legs and around his feet. If it gets too long on the back of his legs he ends up peeing on it and if it gets long on his feet he slips on the floor too easily plus his foot area gets so dirty when out walking. He doesn't pee on his legs on purpose.....the pee just has so much force it hits his legs. That's gross. How the heck do I go about doing this when he hates his front legs being touched. He yanks his foot away and I would be afraid of hurting him. i have no idea how the groomer does it. . He's fine with the back legs but not the front ones. Plus I only have scissors, nothing else. Aaaaaahhhhhhh I don't know what to do.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You should order a mini handheld battery clipper. Scissors are dangerous unless you are experienced with them. I think the clippers I have were $10 US. If you do have to use scissors make sure you put a combe between the scissors and skin. But I really do not recommend scissors. Clippers are so much safer. A lot of pet stores in the US do contactless delivery, not sure about Canada. You might also be able to get little rubber booties for when he goes out.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> You should order a mini handheld battery clipper. Scissors are dangerous unless you are experienced with them. I think the clippers I have were $10 US. If you do have to use scissors make sure you put a combe between the scissors and skin. But I really do not recommend scissors. Clippers are so much safer. A lot of pet stores in the US do contactless delivery, not sure about Canada. You might also be able to get little rubber booties for when he goes out.


Thanks for the suggestion Walter. Only problem is even if I find clippers somewhere to order, he's still going to pull his feet away when I try trimming them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, most dogs don't like us messing w/front paws or their nose area---both sensitive to them. I turn K over on his back on my lap---this works best. First I give him a massage to relax him then I grab the front right leg at the joint & clip as fast as I can. I then do the left---he pees on his front paws--not the back ones so I keep them short. He loves it . . . when I am finished!  Sometimes I do one---give him a break & do the other one. He has never liked being trimmed. I come back at another time w/the blending scissors & try to even him out. No one except me knows what a bad job I do! If K notices he says nothing because he is happy that I leave him alone.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Any recommendations on what brand of clippers that someone with no experience would be able to use safely. I was looking online at stores around here ( all curbside pickup) and the ones that have reviews of any kind are all really expensive. I didn't want to spend a whole lot because trimming him myself isn't something I planned doing forever. I hope someday our world is back to normal and we can go to the groomer again. I think I'm sounding a little discouraged.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, I have 2---both are Wahl---one the Brqvura Lithium (for big job) & the Wahl BravMini---both made in Germany (do not buy made in China ones---waste of $$). I also got a set of the Wahl color coded clipper attachments. (I actually have 2 sets as I broke the red one for the shorter cut & had to get a new set.) I usually only use the red & purple ones---these are just for the Wahl Bravura not for the mini one. I use the red one for the short cut & the purple one for more blending---starting w/the purple--moving to red & back to purple to finish up. I also have a really good blending scissors & a smaller blunted scissors for the face. Just remember that it is hair & it will grow back---I have made endless mistakes & I will never be as good as the groomer, but I am ok w/that. You need to make sure he is secure when you clip. My 2 like to sit down rather than stand so I do a quick clip, flip them on their backs to do the tummy etc. I give them a break during the process (I am slow) & then we go at it again. 
I do think you may want to invest as this virus could go on for a while.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, I have 2---both are Wahl---one the Brqvura Lithium (for big job) & the Wahl BravMini---both made in Germany (do not buy made in China ones---waste of $$). I also got a set of the Wahl color coded clipper attachments. (I actually have 2 sets as I broke the red one for the shorter cut & had to get a new set.) I usually only use the red & purple ones---these are just for the Wahl Bravura not for the mini one. I use the red one for the short cut & the purple one for more blending---starting w/the purple--moving to red & back to purple to finish up. I also have a really good blending scissors & a smaller blunted scissors for the face. Just remember that it is hair & it will grow back---I have made endless mistakes & I will never be as good as the groomer, but I am ok w/that. You need to make sure he is secure when you clip. My 2 like to sit down rather than stand so I do a quick clip, flip them on their backs to do the tummy etc. I give them a break during the process (I am slow) & then we go at it again.
> I do think you may want to invest as this virus could go on for a while.


that should have read Bravura.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> that should have read Bravura.


It all sounds too complicated to me. 😟


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathy,
Just a thought here. Do you have mobil groomers there? My daughter had a mobil groomer come to her home on Friday to groom Saddie Doodle. They take the dog to there van and wash/cut. Maybe do a search online?

As far as cutting/trimming goes. Abella is a girl (not a boy like Piper) but when she squats she can tend to get pea on her back leg hair if I don't keep it trimmed. To trim her legs I have her on my lap - tummy side up and I use scissors. The only place I use clippers on her is to shell out her tummy and to trim her paws. Maybe try getting a pair of safety scissors if you are scarred of cutting Piper with regular scissors. I use the safety scissors on Abellas rear end - this is delicate trimming and any movement could result in a cut. I trim her rear weekly to keep it neat and clean. These are just some suggestions that work for me on Abella - hope some of these SM ideas will help with Piper. Hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy,
> Just a thought here. Do you have mobil groomers there? My daughter had a mobil groomer come to her home on Friday to groom Saddie Doodle. They take the dog to there van and wash/cut. Maybe do a search online?
> 
> As far as cutting/trimming goes. Abella is a girl (not a boy like Piper) but when she squats she can tend to get pea on her back leg hair if I don't keep it trimmed. To trim her legs I have her on my lap - tummy side up and I use scissors. The only place I use clippers on her is to shell out her tummy and to trim her paws. Maybe try getting a pair of safety scissors if you are scarred of cutting Piper with regular scissors. I use the safety scissors on Abellas rear end - this is delicate trimming and any movement could result in a cut. I trim her rear weekly to keep it neat and clean. These are just some suggestions that work for me on Abella - hope some of these SM ideas will help with Piper. Hugs!


No we don't have a mobile groomer here and even if we did I would be scared of the hand off to the groomer. I'm staying away from people. The scissors I have are just regular small dog scissors. 
I really don't like this new way of life. I'm really discouraged today too because there was a 2nd positive case in our small town today, and of not seeing my family this Easter and coming up this Thursday is the 2 year anniversary of my Mom passing away and I'm still having a hard time with that. Today I have just felt like crying about everything.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathy, My heart breaks for you. I wish I could give you a big hug and sit and share a cup of tea with you....or wave a magi wand and make this all go away! I can sure understand getting depressed. Last year I had spine surgery, cataract surgery and my shoulder surgery. I really thought 2020 had to get better. Then in January my BIL passed from pancreatic cancer, February 14th my nephew passed from brain cancer, then this virus hit and we are quarantined - Im all by myself - then I was diagnosed with my 4th melanoma skin cancer in March and have been dealing with getting that removed and future appts. And the year isn't even half over. 

What I do know is we are not promised an easy life or sunny days but we are promised help to get through the lonely nights and depressing hard times. God promises he will never give us more than we can handle. Many times Ive thought he thinks I'm stronger than I do........ I know its hard but try to focus on your many blessings - you are so lucky to be a grandma and mommy to Piper. They are healthy and thriving! You are not alone you have your hubby with you. We will get through this - thats a promise! I love you my friend.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, My heart breaks for you. I wish I could give you a big hug and sit and share a cup of tea with you....or wave a magi wand and make this all go away! I can sure understand getting depressed. Last year I had spine surgery, cataract surgery and my shoulder surgery. I really thought 2020 had to get better. Then in January my BIL passed from pancreatic cancer, February 14th my nephew passed from brain cancer, then this virus hit and we are quarantined - Im all by myself - then I was diagnosed with my 4th melanoma skin cancer in March and have been dealing with getting that removed and future appts. And the year isn't even half over.
> 
> What I do know is we are not promised an easy life or sunny days but we are promised help to get through the lonely nights and depressing hard times. God promises he will never give us more than we can handle. Many times Ive thought he thinks I'm stronger than I do........ I know its hard but try to focus on your many blessings - you are so lucky to be a grandma and mommy to Piper. They are healthy and thriving! You are not alone you have your hubby with you. We will get through this - thats a promise! I love you my friend.


Thanks Paulann and I'm so sorry for everything you have been through in this short period of time. I really wish we could have that cup of tea together. What kind do you drink. I like either green tea or camomile tea. 
It's just so sad when you listen to the news and hear of all the people dying. In Quebec, 31 people died in a nursing home because when the seniors started getting sick most of the staff abandoned them and left them sick and starving and laying in their own waste for days. It just breaks my heart to hear stories like this and suddenly something as simple as cutting Pipper's hair seems like a major event. 
Praying for better days ahead for everyone and that they at least come out with a treatment real soon until they get a vaccine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy having both girls in long coat comes with certain issues
Maddie hates having her feet touched, here's what I do
I sit in my recliner with Maddie, I massage her little body
It seems to relax her.
I then lay her on her back, normally she would fight that, but
I think she has learned to trust me because of the massages
I then take safety scissors and cut in between the pads first.
I talk softly to her and that seems to relax her
I then cut her nails.
It amazes me how she lets me do it in the recliner
but fights me on the grooming table.
I often wonder if a groomer might have scared her
Having Geneva in long coat I find she pees on the hair on her back legs, I
use a little shampoo when its bad and wash them.
I dry her hair with a towel and let the rest of it dry on its own.
I bathe my girls weekly


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Paula, Massaging to relax and build up trust BEFORE trimming and cutting nails is a wonderful idea! I give Abella a daily massage before she gets up in the morning but I never thought of giving her one before grooming. I will definitely implement this. Thank you for the tip! 🐾 🐶


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Got myself the only set of clippers left in our whole town (curbside pickup). I've left them sit in the garage for a few days before I open them to try them out. I will probably disinfect the case too.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathy,
Just thought of something else that may be helpful to you. 
If you are going to trim Pippers nails make sure you have some styptic powder on hand just incase you cut a little too far into the quick and bleeding occurs. The powder brushed on the tip of the nail stops the bleeding. I have only needed to use it once on Abella but I always have it out and ready just in case....And don't forget to trim the dew claws (if Piper has them). 

Hair grows back don't worry about making a mistake. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your "groomer" skills on Pipper.
🐾 🐶


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy,
> Just thought of something else that may be helpful to you.
> If you are going to trim Pippers nails make sure you have some styptic powder on hand just incase you cut a little too far into the quick and bleeding occurs. The powder brushed on the tip of the nail stops the bleeding. I have only needed to use it once on Abella but I always have it out and ready just in case....And don't forget to trim the dew claws (if Piper has them).
> 
> ...


I'm really hoping that his nails will never need cutting because I am terrified I might make him bleed and I don't do well with blood. I find that walking on the sidewalk sometimes keeps them filed down. I don't have nail clippers either because the groomer always trims them but I will have to get some if his nails start growing. . 
I have no idea how co operative he will be once I decide to try the hair clippers. My plan is to have my husband distract him with treats hidden in the palm of his hand.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathy - glad you found clippers. As I said, I just have battery operated cheepies and they work well. If you are afraid of cutting the nails, you might look at grinders instead. Honestly, the more confident you are the more Pipper will let you do what you need to.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

pippersmom said:


> I need to cut the hair on Pippers front legs and around his feet. If it gets too long on the back of his legs he ends up peeing on it and if it gets long on his feet he slips on the floor too easily plus his foot area gets so dirty when out walking. He doesn't pee on his legs on purpose.....the pee just has so much force it hits his legs. That's gross. How the heck do I go about doing this when he hates his front legs being touched. He yanks his foot away and I would be afraid of hurting him. i have no idea how the groomer does it. . He's fine with the back legs but not the front ones. Plus I only have scissors, nothing else. Aaaaaahhhhhhh I don't know what to do.





pippersmom said:


> I need to cut the hair on Pippers front legs and around his feet. If it gets too long on the back of his legs he ends up peeing on it and if it gets long on his feet he slips on the floor too easily plus his foot area gets so dirty when out walking. He doesn't pee on his legs on purpose.....the pee just has so much force it hits his legs. That's gross. How the heck do I go about doing this when he hates his front legs being touched. He yanks his foot away and I would be afraid of hurting him. i have no idea how the groomer does it. . He's fine with the back legs but not the front ones. Plus I only have scissors, nothing else. Aaaaaahhhhhhh I don't know what to do.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not a groomer, but I've used a baby scissors (rounded blunt tips) on my various dogs for years. However, my dogs were always okay with feet being touched. As others have said, I do put my Whispy on his back to clip around his belly and around his feet. I'd be terrified of using a regular scissor. Also afraid of clippers though as I do not have a mobile dog groomer in my area, I may have to reconsider that. 

Lainie


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

pippersmom said:


> I need to cut the hair on Pippers front legs and around his feet. If it gets too long on the back of his legs he ends up peeing on it and if it gets long on his feet he slips on the floor too easily plus his foot area gets so dirty when out walking. He doesn't pee on his legs on purpose.....the pee just has so much force it hits his legs. That's gross. How the heck do I go about doing this when he hates his front legs being touched. He yanks his foot away and I would be afraid of hurting him. i have no idea how the groomer does it. . He's fine with the back legs but not the front ones. Plus I only have scissors, nothing else. Aaaaaahhhhhhh I don't know what to do.


I apologize if I’m repeating something someone has said already as I didn’t have a chance to read all of the comments but what has worked for me is taking Kobe for a long long walk and tiring him out and then trying to trim him up. He’s less likely to fight when he’s exhausted.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Chvilla1 said:


> I apologize if I’m repeating something someone has said already as I didn’t have a chance to read all of the comments but what has worked for me is taking Kobe for a long long walk and tiring him out and then trying to trim him up. He’s less likely to fight when he’s exhausted.


Pipper gets long walks all the time and it doesn't seem to tire him at all. I'm probably going to give the trimmer a try this weekend but it might take me a whole month to get him totally done. 😏


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Take your time - No rush! Take as many breaks as you and/or Pipper need.

I used to complete Abellas "Spa Day" in one day but ever since my shoulder surgery I just can't do it - way to much brushing. I now break it up into two days - easier on her and easier on me. I find I am a lot more patient with her and she can sense this. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of Pippers new "do"!
🐶 🐾


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

pippersmom said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Walter. Only problem is even if I find clippers somewhere to order, he's still going to pull his feet away when I try trimming them.


Set him on the counter in bathroom and do a little at a time.


----------

